# Sporadische Ping Aussetzer



## _flo93_ (5. April 2010)

Hallo

Ich benutze momentan eine FRITZ!Box 7270, mit der ich per Wlan verbunden bin. Jetzt hab ich aber folgendes Problem:

Die Verbindung mit dem Netzwerk bleibt bestehen, aber die Internetverbindung hat sporadische nicht regelmäßige, längere und kürzere Aussetzer. Wenn ich in der Konsole eingebe: ping -t www.heise.de liegt der durchschnittliche Ping bei 35ms. ab und zu schnellt er aber hoch auch 3000ms oder gibt einfach nur eine Zeitüberschreitung aus.

Hier mal der Log:

Antwort von 64.207.98.43: Bytes=32 Zeit=34ms TTL=248
Antwort von 64.207.98.43: Bytes=32 Zeit=35ms TTL=248
Antwort von 64.207.98.43: Bytes=32 Zeit=36ms TTL=248
Antwort von 64.207.98.43: Bytes=32 Zeit=30ms TTL=248
Antwort von 64.207.98.43: Bytes=32 Zeit=36ms TTL=248
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Antwort von 64.207.98.43: Bytes=32 Zeit=40ms TTL=248
Antwort von 64.207.98.43: Bytes=32 Zeit=37ms TTL=248
Antwort von 64.207.98.43: Bytes=32 Zeit=3056ms TTL=248
Antwort von 64.207.98.43: Bytes=32 Zeit=40ms TTL=248
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Antwort von 64.207.98.43: Bytes=32 Zeit=38ms TTL=248
Antwort von 64.207.98.43: Bytes=32 Zeit=34ms TTL=248
Antwort von 64.207.98.43: Bytes=32 Zeit=33ms TTL=248
Antwort von 64.207.98.43: Bytes=32 Zeit=37ms TTL=248
Antwort von 64.207.98.43: Bytes=32 Zeit=35ms TTL=248

Das geht die ganze Zeit so und führt beim Spielen zu ständigen Disconnects und Lags. Auch mehrtägiges durchwühlen von Google und sonstigen Foren hat nichts gebracht. Hat einer von euch da eine Idee?

Flo


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

WLan ist für den Arsch, hol ein Kabel. In der Regel kann alles mögliche in der Umgebung stören. Hast du mal versucht, den Funkkanal zu wechseln?


----------



## _flo93_ (5. April 2010)

Funkkanal hab ich schon ausprobiert und Kabel is scheiße zum legen... 

Beim googlen hab ich übrigens rausgefunden, dass manche das Problem auch mit Kabel haben, aber die ganzen Ansätze von denen bringen bei mir iwie nix. Gestern hab ich mal den Router auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt, dann gings... aber nur bis heute. An der Konfiguration hat niemand etwas geändert.


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Vielleicht liegt es am Provider, hast du schon mal nachgefragt? Verliert denn dein Client nur die Verbindung zum Router, oder der Router die Verindung zum Proivder? Das wäre man ganz interessant zu wissen.

Wenn die nämlich zuviele Kabel schalten und die zu eng aneinander liegen, dann kann es zum Übersprechen kommen. Und da bei denen oft nicht alle wissen, wer was wo gerade geschaltet hat, entstehen manchmal solche Probleme. Hatte ich auch mal. Sobald sehr viel los war, war bei mir die Verbindung weg.

Also checke erstmal in der Fritzbox die Verbindungsprotokolle, so das wir wissen, wer denn nun überhaupt die Verbindung verliert. Verliert sie dein Router, ist das Problem eher beim Provider zu suchen.


----------



## _flo93_ (5. April 2010)

Ich hab mal im Log der FRITZ!Box geschaut. Die Verbindung ins Internet bleibt dauerhaft bestehen, allerdings behauptet der Log, dass sich mein PC die ganze Zeit an- und wieder abmeldet. Bei mir am PC wird angezeigt, dass die Wlan-Verbindung dauerhaft aktiv ist. Der Empfang liegt bei 4/5 Strichen.


----------



## Vaishyana (5. April 2010)

Seit wann hast du dieses Problem denn? Vielleicht bin ich ja nicht der einzige, der über Ostern Verbindungsprobleme hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Naja, tut er ja dann auch, wenn er die Verbindung verliert. Der router wird das als abmelden mitloggen und anschließen versucht der client natürlich wieder eine Verbindung herzustellen.
Aber so wie es aussieht, ist es dann wohl dein WLan.

Hast du die Möglichkeit, mal mit nen anderen WLan-Adatper zu versuchen, oder hast du den vielleicht mal neu installiert?


----------



## _flo93_ (5. April 2010)

Seit ca einer Woche. Eine Sicherung ist rausgeflogen, seitdem gibt es die Aussetzer. Der Router selber hat aber keinen Schaden genommen, mit einem anderen Router (FRITZ!Box 7170) gibt es dieses Problem auch.


----------

